# normativa tempo per tempo in vigore



## irene.acler

Hola a tod*s 

Tengo esta frase en un contrato:

_Nell'ambito e nei limiti previsti dalla *normativa tempo per tempo in vigore*, la società persegue il proprio oggetto sociale [...].

En el ámbito y dentro de los límites establecidos por la *ley vigente*, la sociedad persigue su objeto social [...].



_¿Cómo se podría traducir ese "tempo per tempo"? ¿De momento?

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Irene 

Ci provo: "la ley vigente del momento"


----------



## irene.acler

Grazie Anja. 
Effettivamente potrebbe essere un'opzione valida!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Di niente, Irene!  
Sono sicura che interverranno madrelingua per aiutarti!


----------



## Geviert

Yo diría:

1) _la relativa ley vigente_ (relativa "tempo per tempo" al momento de su aplicación), 

2) _la ley vigente a la fecha_ (de ejecución, de ejercicio del contrato, de... etc.).


----------



## Tomby

irene.acler said:


> _Nell'ambito e nei limiti previsti dalla *normativa tempo per tempo in vigore*, la società persegue il proprio oggetto sociale [...].
> 
> En el ámbito y dentro de los límites establecidos por la *ley vigente*, la sociedad persigue su objeto social [...].
> _


Credo que sia "hoy por hoy" o "en el momento [actual]" Vedi: link WRF.


Mio tentativo:
"En el ámbito y en los límites previstos por la normativa, hoy por hoy, la sociedad persigue su objeto social..."


----------



## 0scar

"En el ámbito y dentro de la normativa en vigor en cada momento..."

P.D.: dicen que "tempo per tempo" es italianglish,  debería decirse "volta in volta"


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, Oscar, en italiano sería "di volta in volta".

Y en cuanto a la propuesta de Anja, "del momento", ¿qué os parece?

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Oscar 

Diría "di volta in volta" es decir "del momento" 

EDIT
Scusa, Irene, ci siamo incrociate!


----------



## 0scar

La traducción no ambigua es "la normativa en *cada* momento/tiempo en vigor".

La verdad es que tanto la versión "inglesa" o la italiana "di volta in volta" es dificil de entender  porque su traducción literal "de tiempo en tiempo" o "de cuando en cuando" significa otra cosa.
Yo en italiano diría "dalla normativa in vigore ogni volta" ("de la normativa aplicable cada vez") para no meter la pata con el italianglish y facilitarle la vida a los traductores al castellano.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Oscar, 

Pero "ogni volta" significa "cada vez" ... 
"Normativa tempo per tempo in vigore" significa "normativa del momento (in vigore) ... "en vigor en aquel momento/al momento actual/del momento"


----------



## 0scar

Sí, perfecto, "la ley en vigor en su momento/cada vez/ en dicho tiempo/en cada ocasión"

*vez
2. *f. Tiempo u ocasión determinada en que se ejecuta una acción,
*3. *f. Tiempo u ocasión de hacer algo por turno u orden. _._
*4. *f. Cada realización de un suceso o de una acción en momento
DRAE


----------



## Anja.Ann

¡Vale, entonces!  
Gracias, Oscar ... vamos a ver qué dice Irene


----------



## Geviert

Se recuerde que es un contrato. El término *vigencia *(vigente) y "cada momento/de momento, etc." en todas sus combinaciones (también en lunfardo ) es un *pleonasmo* desde el punto de vista del derecho. Aquello que _es vigente_, lo es ya en cada momento (cambia solo la forma, que no modifica el vínculo contractual). Si se escribe "en cada momento" se deberá especificar cuáles momentos se entienden y cuáles no (si es un verdadero contrato). Si no es estricto, claro, puede aceptarse (yo no firmo en cualquier caso ).


----------

